# ThermoLife Patents Challenged By Gaspari



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ThermoLife Patents Challenged By Gaspari Legal Statement ThermoLife International February 7, 2011 To whom it may concern: ThermoLife competitor Gaspari Nutrition has recently filed ???Request for Ex Parte Reexamination??? (hereinafter ???Request???) for U.S. Patent No. 7,777,074 (??? ???074 patent???) entitled ???Amino Acid Compounds??? with the United States Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO). While a Reexamination [...]

*Read More...*


----------

